

Cyber Doctrine: Competitiveness is the Key to Resilience - cpswan
http://policeledintelligence.com/2011/06/30/ii-cyber-doctrine-competitiveness-is-the-key-to-resilience/

======
bediger
So, longer hours by lots more less qualified people? Because the USA isn't
going to give up "Protecting" "Intellectual Property", or non-compete
agreements and stuff like that. Without ditching "IP", the USA won't be
competitive.

------
asolove
Logorrhea is the key to misinformation.

